# تصميم 3 منشآت خاصه بالساب بروابط ميديا فاير



## Eng.wsa (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه 3 فيديوهات تشرح طريقه حل منشات خاصه بالساب بالعربي
1 - حل قبه (dome)​
http://www.mediafire.com/?afs6p1b6q2giaee
2 - حل خزان مائي
http://www.mediafire.com/?uvtbaxm2zn633pm
3 - حل خزان مائي مغطى بقبه
http://www.mediafire.com/?oshixo34xqfam5d​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يونيو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mlo5ia (4 يونيو 2011)

الله عليك تسلم ايديك
ممكن تبقي تعملنا فيديوهات كده دايما لاننا كمبتدئين بندخل المنتدي بحثا عن الاعمال دي 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 يونيو 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وجزى من قام بشرح الفيديوهات وهذه المشاركه لا تذكر لتعبر عن مدى امتناني وحبي لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## majdiotoom (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (5 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng.wsa (5 يونيو 2011)

وفيكم اللهم بارك وجزاكم الله خيرا على الردود


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد حارس (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## Eng.wsa (6 يونيو 2011)

وجزاكم الله بمثله شكرا على الردود


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يونيو 2011)

حضرتك اللي عملت الفيديوهات ؟


----------



## Eng.wsa (6 يونيو 2011)

لا يا اخي لم اصل الى هذا المستوى لكن دي حاجات بتبقى موجوده في مشاركات انا مجرد بس اني انتقيت حاجات شايفها مهمه منها ورفعتها على النت مش اكتر لكني لست من قام بعمل هذه الفيديوهات


----------



## Eng.wsa (6 يونيو 2011)

ادعوا الله بكل الخير لمن قام بعملها وشرحها ومن قام بنشرها اما انا فلم اقم فقط الا بلفت النظر اليها


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يونيو 2011)

eng.wsa قال:


> لا يا اخي لم اصل الى هذا المستوى لكن دي حاجات بتبقى موجوده في مشاركات انا مجرد بس اني انتقيت حاجات شايفها مهمه منها ورفعتها على النت مش اكتر لكني لست من قام بعمل هذه الفيديوهات


*بارك الله فيك وفيمن عملها*


----------



## جلال طاهر (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير والف الف شكر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.wsa (6 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيرا مثله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed.mtmm (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## Eng.wsa (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الردود الطيبه


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (13 يونيو 2011)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.wsa (18 يونيو 2011)

وفيكم اللهم بارك


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.wsa (25 يونيو 2011)

ahmed_zozo2006 قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التوأم (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهد الرائع


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (6 يوليو 2011)

تسلم يا بشمهندس ممتازة جدا الفيديوهات 

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## nero12 (16 يوليو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nezarsoumaia (20 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng.wsa (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبه


----------



## amr awad (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## freemanghassan (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

حياكم الله


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ... وكم استفدنا من تلك الموضوعات ... ويارب تستمر في موضوعاتك الرائعة دي دائما


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمودشمس (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.wsa (10 أغسطس 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.wsa (1 سبتمبر 2011)

م/السيد الشيخ قال:


> *شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​



وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على الرد ونفعك الله بها


----------



## نجانجا (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.wsa (1 سبتمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله خيرا وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## حويزي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## doha_4all (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم بارك له فى علمه و انفعه بما علمته انك انت العليم الحكيم


----------



## Eng.wsa (11 نوفمبر 2011)

doha_4all قال:


> اللهم بارك له فى علمه و انفعه بما علمته انك انت العليم الحكيم



اللهم امين


----------



## boushy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## محمدعاطف (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهر عاشور (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoud khalil (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​*​


----------



## eng-sharif (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## abusamra (23 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.msm (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## mnmysara (9 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## EmadEzzat (10 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## Eng.wsa (5 يونيو 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## abu_nazar (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يونيو 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## lina 2010 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الفديوهات لا تعمل


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجلاء الديب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس كنت بسأل عن ادخال موديل على الساب على شكل بيضاوى وشكرا


----------



## م-خالد (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amirsamy (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور واسأل اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ان يزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك علم فوق علمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## freedom2000 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

very thanks


----------



## jojolove (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## طاهر سمير 1 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baroud farid (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على المجهود


----------



## mohamedfrah (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الغريب2007 (9 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## SEHAMALBAGER (9 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng.wsa (4 أبريل 2013)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## ابراهيم شنب (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (26 أغسطس 2013)

رائعه بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك كنت محتاجه اكمل الدروس الخاصه بالساب


----------



## Eng.wsa (29 سبتمبر 2013)

وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## ahmednafie (28 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (2 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## olma (8 مايو 2017)

أخي الكريم : شكرا" للمجهود الذي بذلته لكن ممكن تتكرم بالإفادة ما هو البرنامج الذي يشغل هذه الفيديوهات 
شكرا" مرة ثانية


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 مايو 2017)

olma قال:


> أخي الكريم : شكرا" للمجهود الذي بذلته لكن ممكن تتكرم بالإفادة ما هو البرنامج الذي يشغل هذه الفيديوهات
> شكرا" مرة ثانية



الموضوع قديم بتاريخ 2011 و البرنامج يسمى Lotus ScreenCam
تحياتي


----------

